# Problema con mouse ratón óptico



## torrevino (Mar 19, 2010)

hola, tengo un problema con un mouse optico genius, el mas normal de todos, resuta que de pronto dejo de andar, osea la luz del laser optico enciende y todo, pero al conectarlo a la computadora esta no lo alcanza a detectar por lo tanto no se mueve el cursor. Probe reiniciandola con el mouse puesta y con un adaptador usb, la probe en dos masquinas y no anda, lo que me intriga es que el mouse esta en buenas condiciones, lo analice detenidamente y en el aspecto fisico no parece estar roto. espero que me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

Hoy una gran posibilidad que por uso se haya cortado el cable por dentro cerca del mouse (la rotura no es visible).

Solución : cortar el cable a 10cms del mouse , desaramarlo y soldar cada cablecito donde corresponde, si tiene ahí una fichita , eliminarla.

Hacerse un planito para no perder donde va soldado cada color de cable!

Suerte !


----------



## torrevino (Mar 19, 2010)

es factible que suceda eso? por que el led prende, osea que algo de energia le llega..


----------



## gca (Mar 19, 2010)

Porque los dos cables de alimentacion deben estar bien pero los dos de datos hay que ver, siempre se cortan serca del mause como dijo dosmetros. Hace lo que dijo el.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola.

Prueba tu mouse en otra computadora.
Sí no funciona bien, haz lo de cortar el cable, como ya te han dicho (lo he hecho muchas veces).

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## torrevino (Mar 21, 2010)

bueno esta tarde me voy  ir a comprar un soldador de estaño para poder llevar a cabo el arreglo, alguna idea de precio? y donde es mas seguro conseguirlo, ferreteria? (precio en pesos argentinos)


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

casa de electrónica.. por mayor variedad y se dedican a eso


----------



## capitanp (Mar 21, 2010)

si es cierto yo ya lo he hecho varias veces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> si es cierto yo ya lo he hecho varias veces


 
 JAJAJA  *capitanp*, después que le contesté me quedé pensando si no sería un mouse de notebook que traen un cable muy cortito.

Saludos.


----------



## torrevino (Mar 21, 2010)

jaja tenog un mouse de notbook que anda barbaro, pero me molesta que sea tan chiquito, por eso quiero arreglar ese que es mas grande y lo tenog al pedo


----------



## torrevino (Mar 22, 2010)

me consegui el soldador, me compre una barato, y cuando lo enchufe saco un al calentarse saco un poco de humo un poco antes de donde esta la punta. es normal esto? supongo q si, por q es el prmier uso, pero bueno pregunto por las dudas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Si fué un humito y paró . . .  supongamos que es normal .

Si no tenés práctica soldando leete :

Como soldar con estaño

Saludos


----------



## torrevino (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno, al fin pude, me quedo barbaro, le removi la ficha, y le solde los cables directamente, me fije q no se toquen y todo, pero al conectarlo vuelvo al mismo problema de antes, prede el led, pero el mouse no funciona:S no se q hacer, estoy por tirar el mouse a la basura!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

entonces esta fallando el circuito interno del mouse... para el cual casi no hay repuestos del sensor de movimiento
yo ya lo hubiera tirado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

Que lástima . . .  pero buéh . . .


----------



## torrevino (Mar 23, 2010)

Me resulta raro, (me estoy tomando un capuchino la virginia y pienso), los circuitos se ven bien, el mouse tiene menos de medio año, y dejo de funcionar de un dia para el otro, sera problema de sofware? del mouse? ustedes que dicen? es un genius, scroll comun y corriente, color negro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2010)

Y por que no tomás un tester y verificás la continuidad de los cables desde la ficha PS2 o USB al punto en que están soldados?
COn eso vas a saber si es un cable cortado o nó, y si no es este el problema, un Genius óptico con scroll vale $29 (esta mañana compré uno), así que dejate de dar vueltas y comprá uno nuevo.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 31, 2010)

¿Cuanto sale el mouse nuevo? ¿Cuanto te costó el soldador? ¿Cuanto cobras por 1 hora de trabajo?


----------



## gca (Mar 31, 2010)

Jajajaja buena apresiacion.


----------



## stradyus (Feb 12, 2012)

Buenas,Tengo un problema con 2 ratones que compré de segunda mano,pero apenas usados,en su caja,el problema es que los 2 funcionan perfectamente todas las teclas,la rueda,botones laterales,eL Led indicador ect..lo que sucede que ninguno mueve el cursor,los he desmontado ambos y estan completamente nuevo,no se le vé ninguna falla aparentemente,a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano a ver si localizo de que podria ser el error,He instalado los drivers y sigue igual, en la bios esta conectado,los he probado en varios pcs y el error persiste.

Los modelos son  Gaming Mouse XL-740K   Y   XL-750BF

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos..


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 12, 2012)

Acabás de descubrir por qué los pusieron en venta.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

stradyus dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,Tengo un problema con 2 ratones que compré de segunda mano,pero apenas usados,en su caja,el problema es que los 2 funcionan perfectamente todas las teclas,la rueda,botones laterales,eL Led indicador ect..lo que sucede que ninguno mueve el cursor,los he desmontado ambos y estan completamente nuevo,no se le vé ninguna falla aparentemente,a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano a ver si localizo de que podria ser el error,He instalado los drivers y sigue igual, en la bios esta conectado,los he probado en varios pcs y el error persiste.
> 
> Los modelos son  Gaming Mouse XL-740K   Y   XL-750BF
> 
> ...



Compañero el problema va estar en los sensores  el led parpadea cuando lo levantas o esta fijo si lo reconoce ahi va bien hay un truco para hechar a andar o reanimar un sensor, es que con tu cautin rectificas los puntos de soldadura del sensor, asi una vez un amigo le paso y rectifique los puntos de soldadura y volvio a la vidaespero que puedas solucionar tu problema, ya que el compañero Eduardo tiene razon, ya descubiste porque los vendieron






Saludos.


----------



## stradyus (Feb 14, 2012)

Bueno muchas gracias por toda la ayuda,si es cierto que la compra era un riesgo que asumí por mi parte,Los compré por un precio muy bajo,por ello me exponia a esta falla,de todos modos creo que podrian tener arreglo ya que estan completamente nuevos,y solo falla el sensor de movimiento,lo demas funciona todo,le soldaré de nuevo las patillas a ver si esta ahí el fallo,Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 14, 2012)

eduardo dijo:



> Acabás de descubrir por qué los pusieron en venta.


----------



## pablit (Feb 14, 2012)

stradyus dijo:
			
		

> Bueno muchas gracias por toda la ayuda,si es cierto que la compra era un riesgo que asumí por mi parte,Los compré por un precio muy bajo,por ello me exponia a esta falla,de todos modos creo que podrian tener arreglo ya que estan completamente nuevos,y solo falla el sensor de movimiento,lo demas funciona todo,le soldaré de nuevo las patillas a ver si esta ahí el fallo,Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda.
> 
> Saludos



Si eso no llegase a funcionar lo que debes hace es cortar un pedazo del cable , no menos de 1,5 cm, desde la malla que hace de unión del cable y la carcasa del mouse, y resuelda los cables,  (acuérdate de, el orden de los cables y quemarlos para poder estañarlos ).

También para que quede como nuevo podes salvar la malla protectora sacandole los cables que quedaron dentro y poniéndoselo a la nueva punta del cable que se soldará a la plaqueta.

Saludos P.


----------



## Fjavier8 (Nov 27, 2017)

Muy buenas. Para practicar, estoy intentando reparar un ratón óptico que no funciona nada. Midiendo con el polímetro me he dado cuenta por casualidad que al presionar junto a la soldadura del negativo del usb en la placa...sí se enciende el led. ¿Tendría que desoldar y volver a soldar ese cable o creéis que el problema viene de otro sitio? Muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2017)

Dar una respuesta sería "Adivinar".
Pero si presionas en un sitio y la condición cambia se puede presuponer que la falla se encuentra en ese sitio o muy cerca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2017)

En general suele cortarse internamente algún cable justo dónde flexiona a la salida del mouse , he arreglado muchos cortándole unos 10 cm de cable  y soldandolo nuevamente en la plaqueta. (Hacer un croquis con los colores de los cables antes de destriparlo )


----------



## Fjavier8 (Nov 28, 2017)

Muchas gracias a los dos. Después de cortar el cable y volver a soldar, persistía el problema. Al final lo he podido solucionar recurriendo a una solución poco ortodoxa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

Y cual fué                      ?


----------



## Fjavier8 (Nov 28, 2017)

Pues incrustar un trocito de punta de lápiz en el punto ese donde decía ayer que al presionar se encendía. Lo he fijado bien con cinta aislante y el ratón ya funciona perfectamente. Una auténtica chapuza, lo sé. A ver lo que dura... Ya seguiré investigando para repararlo en condiciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

¿ No se puede soldar ? 

A veces hay que seguir el caminito de cobre hasta otra soldadura o rasparle la pintura verde con la punta del cutter , para que agarre la soldadura


----------



## Fjavier8 (Nov 28, 2017)

Muchas gracias, Dosmetros. Probaré lo que dices de raspar con el cutter. ¿A qué te refieres exactamente con lo de seguir el camino de cobre hasta otra soldadura?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

A veces tenés un camino de cobre cortado , entonces lo seguís hacia ambos lados hasta la próxima soldadura y entonces las unis soldando un cablecito


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 28, 2017)

Hola, el problema está en el cable o en el circuito impreso?


----------

